# Clean bulk after cut



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi all,

im a 29 year old male, after spending 4 years being fairly lazy apart from a bit of cycling, I joined a 12 week challenge being ran by a local bodybuilder. Over the 12 weeks I lost 18.8lbs and learnt a lot about nutrition ect. Pic attached of progress made during challenge. I now am having a few days off the gym after the amount of cardio and training has worn me out. My starting weight for my clean bulk is 155lb and calories will be starting at around 2800/day to see how the scales go for a couple of weeks. I'll be training 3 times a week carrying on the progressive overload training I was doing during the challenge until my strength starts to stall, then will swap to a push, pull, legs split.

any comments/advice welcome.

View attachment IMG_5270.JPG


View attachment IMG_5271.JPG


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Goodluck mate. Lean bulking is the way to go I'm finding it's going well so far in my log with steady gains.

Only you can know your rough calories so if you're starting at around 2800 I'd get weighed once weekly first thing on a morning (I tend to do fridays as the weekend I binge a bit) and also take a picture once a week (preferably in same place/lighting) for comparison over the weeks.

I see you haven't mentioned specific macros so if you're natty and 155 pounds I'd be aiming for roughly:

Protein (1g/pound) - 155g = 620 cals

Fat - (0.4-0.5g/pound - 62g/77g = 558/693 cals

Carbs - 405g/371g (depending on fat macros)

Im an advocate of push pull legs as well.


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks for the reply @Ross1991, yeah they are very similar to the macros I have set on MyFitnessPal.

My plan is to stay natural for as long as possible and maybe even compete in a couple of years.

i expect to gain 2-3lb this week as have binged a bit over the weekend since finishing my challenge


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

Tuesday 26/09

last day off training - back in the gym tomorrow. Looking forward to using the carbs I've binged on the last few days, with being low carbs for 12 weeks.

Macros hit - 160p / 80f / 370c


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

27/9

Tonight's workout atattched, PBs in every lift, felt really strong,

calories hit today - 3050 - upped carbs a bit today

View attachment IMG_5279.JPG


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Good luck mate. What were your macros during your cut - notice you said you went low carb?


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

RexEverthing said:


> Good luck mate. What were your macros during your cut - notice you said you went low carb?


 At the start training days were 210p / 60f / 180c and rest days were 210p / 80f / 80c

they gradually dropped and week 12 was

210p / 30f / 70c on training and 210p / 50f / 40c on rest days

I was doing 6 x 60mins cardio in the last week too


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

28/9 - rest day - 2750 calories

29/9 - 3100 calories

tonights workout atattched

will weigh in tomorrow morning to check weekly weight

View attachment IMG_5292.PNG


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

Swapped to a push pull legs split due to strength stalling and legs not fully recovering between workouts.

8/10

deadlift 2x8 100kg 1x6 110kg

Chin ups body weight 10,9,8

bent over row 55kg 2x12

wide grip cable row 36kg 2x12

barbell curl 20kg 2x15

cable crunches 45kg 3x15

5 mins on treadmill


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

JW210 said:


> Hi mate, if you're intending to build muscle on a clean bulk you will need to change the rep ranges a bit. If I understand the above, you're doing one set of each exercise for 10 to 15 or 15 to 20 reps? High rep sets like this aren't sufficient to build muscle (some muscle groups respond well to high reps but you can ignore that fact for a while as you're a novice at this). What you need it to pick one or two muscle groups, pick two or three exercises for each group, and do three to five sets of each exercise, with each set being about 5 to 10 reps. Personally I do 4x6 reps for big lifts on power days, and 4x8 for accessories. Then on hypertrophy days I do 4x8 and 4x12 respectively. Obviously the weight shifted doing these lowish rep sets is a lot heavier than what is used doing 10-15 reps, and this is what forces your muscles to grow.


 Does my most recent workout look better?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Scottsbb said:


> Does my most recent workout look better?


 It's a lot of volume that mate.

edit: was looking at the pic not the most recent workout.

Most recent looks much better - I typically stick to 8 reps on compounds and 10-12 on isolations.


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> It's a lot of volume that mate.


 What would you suggest changing on it? I got the split from here

http://www.myprotein.com/thezone/training/push-pull-legs-routine-best-mass-building-workout-split/


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> It's a lot of volume that mate.



View attachment IMG_5300.PNG


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Scottsbb said:


> View attachment 146141


 Yeah I edited my post mate.

It looks a lot better but I'd stick to around 8 reps for compounds for 3 sets and isolations 10-12 reps 3 sets. That's just what has worked for me.

If you're trying to get stronger and using progressive overload hitting 10+ reps on compounds won't be as effective, my opinion anyway.


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah I edited my post mate.
> 
> It looks a lot better but I'd stick to around 8 reps for compounds for 3 sets and isolations 10-12 reps 3 sets. That's just what has worked for me.
> 
> If you're trying to get stronger and using progressive overload hitting 10+ reps on compounds won't be as effective, my opinion anyway.


 Thanks for info mate. Only compound in this is deadlift isn't it?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Scottsbb said:


> Thanks for info mate. Only compound in this is deadlift isn't it?


 Bent over rows and pull-ups also.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

I think "bulk" us just an excuse to be lazy. Fat is fat.

You're in a good position now to judge what your diet does for you and progress from there.


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

JW210 said:


> Yes, one of the quoted ones above looks a lot better. Personally I always do a minimum of 3 sets per exercise, and up to 4 on the ones that I like / that I need to work on, eg deads are always 3x6 or 3x8, whereas dips are 4x8 and 4x12. The only compound I do 2x sets is military press (because I do a lot on incline bench, which works front delts heavily). I also do 2x sets on curls, but this is because it's an isolation with a lot of variations (eg I do hammers, ez curls and reverse curls, so 2x each is still 6 sets for biceps, which is plenty). But yes, new workout you posted with 15 total sets is much better. How long do most of your workouts take to complete?


 Workout takes around 45-50 mins, they were taking nearer 80mins before I swapped to this push pull legs split


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

10/10 started upper/lower split at moment be training every other day but will change when start new gym in a few weeks, using 531 for first exercise

tonight was OHP

30kg x 5 35kg x 5 37.5kg x 9

Incline chest 22kg dumbbells 3x8

narrow lat pull down 73kg 3x10

upright row 20kg 3x10

rear flyes 32kg 3x10

bicep curl 20kg 3x10

tricep pushdown 45kg 3x10


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

JW210 said:


> I don't think anyone does upright rows anymore, at least I never see them in any routines. They're bad for shoulders (and wrists too imo, they made mine hurt back in the day anyway). If you want to do traps, shrugs are better. Pendlay / bent over rows are better for upper back.


 Thanks for the info.


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

12/10 - lower 1 - deadlift 531

deadlift - 75kg x 5, 87.5kg x 5, 100kg x 7

squat - 60kg 3 x 8

leg extension - 32kg 3x10

calf raise - 73kg 4x10

abs 3x10 45kg cable crunch, 3x10 leg raise

macros hit!


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

14/10 chest 531

onky going to list 531 lifts rather than my accessories

40kg x5 47.5kg x5 52.5kg x10

really happy with 10 reps on amrap set


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

15/10 woke up and checked weight and was 159lb, up 4lb in 3 weeks.

spend all night with a sickness bug and wake up at 153lb :/


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

18/10 squat 531

50kg x5, 57.5kg x5, 65kg x10.

leg press 5x8-10 leading up to 150kg

seated calf raise 4x12 50kg


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

Round 2 - 20/10 OHP

32.5kg x3, 35kg x3, 40kg x6

loving the new gym


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Wish you good gainz mate


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

21/10 deadlift- lowered 1rm slightly for percentage for lifts to really concentrate on my deadlift form

60kg x3, 67.5kg x3, 77.5kg x12

weighed in at 157.5lb this morning, finally recovering from sickness


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

Uryens said:


> Wish you good gainz mate


 Thanks mate


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

25/10 missed a workout due to working away and 14 hour days the past 3 days so did squat and bench today with arms and abs

bench 45kg x3, 50kg x3, 57.5kg x10

squat 52.5kg x3, 60kg x3, 70kg x9


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

Round 3

27/10 OHP

35kg x5, 37.5kg x3, 42.5kg x4

@Ross1991 on deload week do you deload all accessory exercises as well? Pre planning for next week


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Scottsbb said:


> Round 3
> 
> 27/10 OHP
> 
> ...


 Hi mate I actually didn't get around to deloading I went for 3 runs of it haha. I did plan to deload but I'm going back to my old routine after a few more days rest.

You don't necessarily need to deload every run @swole troll will have some input on this.

I wouldn't have deloaded the accessory myself unless you weight was getting very challenging.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

just go by feel

if lifts start falling for no good reason, joints aching, restless ect

then its time to deload, ideally deload prior to feeling that way

just something you get a feel for with time


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

swole troll said:


> just go by feel
> 
> if lifts start falling for no good reason, joints aching, restless ect
> 
> ...


 Okay thanks, I'll go straight into the second load with weight increases then as lifts are feeling good and better than expected.


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

28/10 weighed 159lbs.

deadlift day

60kg x3, 67.5kg x3, 77.5kg x14

really happy with 3rd set!

blasted legs after this

edit- just realised this should of been 5/3/1 set. Oops! Lol oh well


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

30/10 bench

47.5kg x5, 52.5kg x3, 60kg x7


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Scottsbb said:


> 28/10 weighed 159lbs.
> 
> deadlift day
> 
> ...


 I did that as well with some sets haha I even managed to fvck up the percentages on some sets and lifting more than I needed to :lol:


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> I did that as well with some sets haha I even managed to fvck up the percentages on some sets and lifting more than I needed to :lol:


 Haha easy to do!! Deadlift is lowered anyway to concentrate on form more, so putting 1rm to 110 for 2nd round


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

31/10 last day of first round, plan on doing this till the new year to get my compound. lifts and strength up.

squat 57.5kg x5, 65kg x3, 72.5kg x5


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

Round 2

3/11 OHP

30kg x5, 35kg x5, 40kg x7


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

4/11 deadlift

70kg x5, 80kg x5, 92.5kg x9


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

6/11 bench press

42.5kg x5, 50kg x5, 55kg x12

weighed in 160lb yesterday so a gain of 1lb in the last week


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Interested in seeing your progress mate. Fair difference in before and after pics. Keep us updated.


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

7/11 squat

55kg x5, 62.5kg x5, 70kg x9


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

10/11 ohp

32.5kg x3, 37.5kg x3, 42.5kg x6


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

11/11 deadlift

75kg x3, 87.5kg x3, 97.5kg x9


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

13/11 bench press

45kg x3, 52.5kg x3, 57.5kg x11


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

14/11 squat

57.5kg x3, 67.5kg x3, 75kg x7


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

17/11 deadlift

80kg x5, 92.5kg x3, 102.5kg x4

disappointed with only 4 reps


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Scottsbb said:


> 17/11 deadlift
> 
> 80kg x5, 92.5kg x3, 102.5kg x4
> 
> disappointed with only 4 reps


 Hey it's 4x what you need so that's good going mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

18/11 bench press

50kg x5, 55kg x3, 62.5kg x8

felt much stronger today, really happy with 8 reps, another 1lb up in body weight now at 161lb


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

21/11 squat

62.5kg x5, 70kg x3, 80kg x6


----------



## Scottsbb (Sep 10, 2017)

25/11 ohp

35kg x5, 40kg x3, 45kg x3

Taking a few days off now till Friday. Weighed in at 161.5lb this morning, still gaining slowly


----------

